# Bufo guttatus caresheet??



## Roger (May 6, 2007)

Hello,

Is there any caresheet about the Bufo guttatus?
Already did google it but didn't find any
Does somebody know one?
If not does somebody know how to care for them or with wich Bufo can I compare them with?
Hope to see some reactions.


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

I've kept one before and it was a great species of toad to own - quite a pretty toad, as toads go, but impressive in stature non the less.

I basically kept it the same as for a cane toad, conditions that it seemed to thrive in.


































Hope this helps? I found very little information existed too when I first got mine.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

obrowell said:


> I've kept one before and it was a great species of toad to own - quite a pretty toad, as toads go, but impressive in stature non the less.
> 
> I basically kept it the same as for a cane toad, conditions that it seemed to thrive in.
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful toad- I'd love some.


----------

